# Kenza Coffee, New Online Store



## KenzaCoffee (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi All Coffee Lovers,

We have just released our new online coffee store Kenza Coffee, selling organic coffee, fairtrade coffee and speciality coffee and much much more.

To celebrate our new release we are also offering a 10% discount on all orders using the special offer code *FIRSTORDER10* to go along with our Free standard delivery.

Why don't you visit us and have a browse around, we are sure you will find something you like!

Kenza Coffee

www.kenzacoffee.com


----------

